# Green [love] coils



## solar 17 (May 30, 2009)

*JUST GRABBED A PIC OF THESE TWO LOVERS...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*


----------



## euphorion (May 30, 2009)

yay and grats! more little cuties on the way  LOVE that dorsal stripe!


----------



## Kupres (May 30, 2009)

Man!! Hot GTP's!!


----------



## herpkeeper (May 30, 2009)

that's exellent, well done Baden


----------



## Jet_1 (May 30, 2009)

Hi Solar17,
nice animals, we are working on a few different lines this year but we are particulary excited by this pairing. grabbed this pic a few nights ago.


----------



## Tojo (May 30, 2009)

Beautifull GTPs!


----------



## Jay84 (May 30, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *JUST GRABBED A PIC OF THESE TWO LOVERS...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*


 
Stunning snakes solar! i have rarely seen adult GTP's that i like, i much prefer the juvie colouring. But these two are lovely! the blue stripe is very interesting.


----------



## taylor111 (May 30, 2009)

hat is the best gtp i have ever seen

thanx you have made my day.

cheers taylor..


----------



## Jarden (May 30, 2009)

They look like they will have nice lookin hatchlingz grats solar


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 30, 2009)

Congrats Solar & Jet.You both have gorgeous Animals.All the best with them this season


----------



## pythons73 (May 30, 2009)

Thats how i like my Greens to look,nice green with the blue stripe.Awesome photo Baden and spectacular Greens....


----------



## da_donkey (May 30, 2009)

beauttiful snakes, did you see them hooked up?


----------



## Scleropages (May 30, 2009)

Nice carpets , How old are they? And do you know the local?

Cheers big ears!


----------



## krefft (May 30, 2009)

Hey solar, the cages look pretty interesting. Do you have a picture of the setup?


----------



## -Matt- (May 30, 2009)

Very nice Baden and congrats!  I take it they are Sorongs??


----------



## bigi (May 30, 2009)

got to love that striping, could you imagine that with striping across the body too


----------



## spydalover (May 30, 2009)

congrats hope it happens for you


----------



## webcol (May 30, 2009)

by the looks of it, just a melemine enclosure, i have them for my pets


----------



## orientalis (May 30, 2009)

untouchables said:


> by the looks of it, just a melemine enclosure, i have them for my pets


 


Hhmmmm......

I think if you actually look at the enclosure pic, you will see that it looks like a plastic tub turned on it's side, with pvc pipe for branching, not a melamine enclosure............


----------



## webcol (May 30, 2009)

Jet_1 said:


> Hi Solar17,
> nice animals, we are working on a few different lines this year but we are particulary excited by this pairing. grabbed this pic a few nights ago.View attachment 92247



I was looking at this one , looked like melemine


----------



## solar 17 (May 30, 2009)

*enclosure*

*UNTOUCHABLES...YOU COULDN'T BE MORE WRONG ABOUT THE ENCLOSURE, THERE IS NOT ONE PIECE OF MELAMINE OR TIMBER IN THE WHOLE ENCLOSURE, ITS A 150 LITRE CLEAR PLASTIC / POLY WHATEVER TUB LAYED ON ITS SIDE WITH 25MM ALLOY TUBELOK [TM] SCREWED ON WITH POLLY / PLASTIC CORNER INSERTS, PVC GLASS TACK GLUED ON WITH SLIDING 4MM GLASS DOORS AND ELECTRICAL PVC CONDUIT FOR PERCHES....CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]  :shock: *


----------



## solar 17 (May 30, 2009)

*Wrong enclosure*

untouchables ...you beat me to it wth a clarifacation [on which enclosure you were commenting on] .....cheers baden


----------



## webcol (May 30, 2009)

Jet_1 said:


> Hi Solar17,
> nice animals, we are working on a few different lines this year but we are particulary excited by this pairing. grabbed this pic a few nights ago.View attachment 92247



I was looking in the photo of this one by jet_1, . with the vents and sliding glass doors, log , and it looked similar to one i have. sorry i must have been mistaken


----------



## Danish (May 30, 2009)

The first pair look defantly like sorongs,i think they are the nicest of the
greens,also 1 of the smallest,i cant wait to get a pair!!!!!


----------



## jay76 (May 30, 2009)

Me first Danish


----------

